# LRM Mesa Show



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Who is going.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I think this is going to be a tight show the way they set the time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic. I heard alot of people are going to this.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah I went to motorsports showcase show in az fort McDowell at night show and it was bad ass I will be at the Mesa show


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

im going to this show but not sure if im taking my bike though


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THERES ONLY 500 ENTRIES.IMA TRY TO MAKE IT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ill be there.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Ill be there... :boink:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC WILL BE THERE!!! TRIKES N PEDAL CARS!!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

*GREEN WITH ENVY & ENEMY AND TARGET WILL BE THERE
FROM GOOD TIMES VENTURA COUNTY BIKES.*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SOOO ARE ANY OF THE TOP BIKES COMING OUT FOR MESA THAT GOING FOR BOTY OR TOTY...????? LAST YEAR PEOPLE GOING AT IT OR SAYN LOT BIKES WONT BE COMING OUT FOR 2012????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

David Cervantes said:


> *GREEN WITH ENVY & ENEMY AND TARGET WILL BE THERE
> FROM GOOD TIMES VENTURA COUNTY BIKES.*


THATS WHATS UP... GT EDITION BE THERE AND HOPEFULLY PIRATE TREASURE WILL BE THERE TO ..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

me an a couple of the guys were talking bout it


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

you know delgados bike shop will be there.... whats up lil homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

you know viejitos will be in the house...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> me an a couple of the guys were talking bout it


Gaby: Roadtrip ?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: Roadtrip ?


I sure hope so....


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

GOOD LIFE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

legionS will be there cali n tex!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> legionS will be there cali n tex!


Does that mean your gonna be there weezy???


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Does that mean your gonna be there weezy???


yes sir! im going to request some days off from work so i can make to the show , so ican kick with my az homies since u came houston last yr now my turn to make a trip


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> yes sir! im going to request some days off from work so i can make to the show , so ican kick with my az homies since u came houston last yr now my turn to make a trip


Hell yeah, we can make fun of tonyo again ... you bringing out anything to compete with or its a secret?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hell yeah, we can make fun of tonyo again ... you bringing out anything to compete with or its a secret?


r.e trike and showing lady death as she was seen in 2010 no secrets...... u know us saving best for last in vegas


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> r.e trike and showing lady death as she was seen in 2010 no secrets...... u know us saving best for last in vegas


Yep same here... you will prolly see some primered bikes showing to qualify ... no laugh out loud...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> r.e trike and showing lady death as she was seen in 2010 no secrets...... u know us saving best for last in vegas


Ive alway's wanted to see lady death in person, here is my chance. Will be cool to chill and talk bike with everyone again. Hopfully ill have my camera by then.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: Lrm is still doing the sanctioned/qualifier shows this year though right ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i might have to fly out there fuckers


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Yep same here... you will prolly see some primered bikes showing to qualify ... no laugh out loud...


i feel ya.... when lady death won boty in 2010 when the bike got loaded on the trailer the skull on the rear skirt got chipped nothing major it a quick touch up, was going to bring it out like that but dont want to get clowned on either u come out right or dont come out all until the problem fix i undertand if bike primer cause of qualify for a atitle or take top 3 best of show, im
debating if i want to repaint the frame or not i know it not show stoppin paint job but it still clean to me i like it no fades or chips


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Ive alway's wanted to see lady death in person, here is my chance. Will be cool to chill and talk bike with everyone again. Hopfully ill have my camera by then.


sorry i didnt get to chit chat with u in vegas last yr usually i make my rounds with everyone guess i miss a few lol...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i might have to fly out there fuckers


u can ride with the texans im sure we gor room, wait i forgot u dont like sitting in car less than a hr lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> i feel ya.... when lady death won boty in 2010 when the bike got loaded on the trailer the skull on the rear skirt got chipped nothing major it a quick touch up, was going to bring it out like that but dont want to get clowned on either u come out right or dont come out all until the problem fix i undertand if bike primer cause of qualify for a atitle or take top 3 best of show, im
> debating if i want to repaint the frame or not i know it not show a shoppin paint job but it still clean to me no fades or chipped


Have SIK paint that bitch...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Have SIK paint that bitch...


naw i already got sic doing my green bike, if i ever do it would be manny


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Is the LRM Mesa show taking the place of the Phoenix show? I remember a long time ago seeing the LRM show in Mesa b4.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Is the LRM Mesa show taking the place of the Phoenix show? I remember a long time ago seeing the LRM show in Mesa b4.


Yes sir... mesa shows back in the day were bad ass..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dam its going to be a good show


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Whats the deadline for registration...?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Count me in,I'll be there,just hope I don't have to work.I doubt I'll have any thing new done but it should be cool.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP FOR THIS BAD ASS SHOW..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

team cali might make this one


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> team cali might make this one


Dooooooo Ittttttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> team cali might make this one


ILL BE THERE REPN MY CLUB N CALI.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Arizona Good Life bike club will be there


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Can you register day of show for this show?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> Can you register day of show for this show?


IT MIGH BE SOLD OUT BY THEN


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

EVILRIDER said:


> IT MIGH BE SOLD OUT BY THEN


Really I want to pre register but not sure if the bike will be done by then..when is pre registration due? got alot of work left on the bike but will get alot done in the next couple weeks since I'm going get some time off from work....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> Really I want to pre register but not sure if the bike will be done by then..when is pre registration due? got alot of work left on the bike but will get alot done in the next couple weeks since I'm going get some time off from work....


NOT SURE BUT I RECOMMEND U TO PRE REG...IN CASE UR BIKE ISNT READY BY THEN, THEN TRY SELLING UR SPOT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> team cali might make this one


:thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ILL BE THERE REPN MY CLUB N CALI.. :thumbsup:


I.E. WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT WITH A 16" THREE 20" BIKES ... AND THE GT LOW LOWS....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*OFFICIAL PRE-SHOW PARTY OF THE MESA SUPER SHOW! 21 AND OVER! $1.50 DRAFTS ALL NIGHT LONG! Discounts for club members wearing their shirts! *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SHORTYS DE SANTANA B.C WILL REPP CALI/O.C AT THE MESA SHOW:nicoderm:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

UNIQUES PEDAL CARS WILL B THERE REPP HARD BUSTING OUT A FEW TOYS. ;-)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> team cali might make this one


I wish I could make it out to this one. I know you guys will do a good job repping. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i just wish i had the money to go


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

WILL BE THERE TTTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

change of plans  legions will not be at the mesa show this yr we are shooting for a another date


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw on Facebook that the show is sold out.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

So no one really going :/


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

are u going


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> are u going


Yes sir pirate n gt will be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wish i can be there man


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB 6 bikes 1pedal car good luck to all that are able to make show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

90rivimichael said:


> ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB 6 bikes 1pedal car good luck to all that are able to make show


That's what up brother see u guys there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> wish i can be there man


Suck man hopefully I make to the Lrm up north I never been out that way


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mesa sold out for cars. Still open for bikes n pedal cars.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB will be there reppin that AZ


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 447623
> 
> ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB will be there reppin that AZ


That wats up good life u guys going out there deep. I haven't got mines yet


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That wats up good life u guys going out there deep. I haven't got mines yet


Just got today hope you get yours soon, I sent pedal car the week they said was full and got on that was around February 15th


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

taking this with a couple upgrades


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> View attachment 447853
> taking this with a couple upgrades


 that look nice homie


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> View attachment 447853
> taking this with a couple upgrades


bad ass


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> View attachment 447853
> taking this with a couple upgrades


That's tight


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Is there in door for this show ? Or all out door


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup:


See you homies there


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Is there in door for this show ? Or all out door


I'm not sure o think both


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ses indoor on the confo letter.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Ses indoor on the confo letter.


That's tight bro u got in door congrats I hope I get it


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks, going to look a lil nicer in mesa


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's tight bro u got in door congrats I hope I get it


 naw. i have no idea what door i got. it dosent specify if your indoor or out. Atleast not on mine.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> naw. i have no idea what door i got. it dosent specify if your indoor or out. Atleast not on mine.


Hope fully they say something well either way we still got bring lights wen get dark


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good luck to all participating in the show on a win


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hope fully they say something well either way we still got bring lights wen get dark


They should have sport light equipment like they use at the state fair during the evning hours. ited be rather dumb to leave everyone in the dark .


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA B.C ALSO RECIEVED THEIR CONFERMATION LETTERS TOO,WONDERIN IF THIS IS AN INDOOR OR OUT DOOR SHOW


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

daomen said:


> SANTANA B.C ALSO RECIEVED THEIR CONFERMATION LETTERS TOO,WONDERIN IF THIS IS AN INDOOR OR OUT DOOR SHOW


Indoor and outdoor


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

It's gettn closer


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

My sons Captain America pedal car may be ready by then hopefully. Lookin forward to meeting my Layitlow homies..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> My sons Captain America pedal car may be ready by then hopefully. Lookin forward to meeting my Layitlow homies..


Keep pushn brother


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

good show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so who all from cali is	going


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> so who all from cali is	going


I don't think a lot of people are going from Cali


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah reading thrue back pages there are only like four maybe five peopl/bikes/pedal cars from cali going an thats if there still going.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Seems like a good show!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll be there to homies....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

1 more week


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

It's coming!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

All phoenix kustoms members will be there. :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you guys have a safe trip when that time comes


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> you guys have a safe trip when that time comes


cool thanks homie.


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

Cant wait. dis is gonna be a good show SANTANA will b n Da house


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Coo


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

hno:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA,THE SHORTYS GONA REPP TEAM CALI TOO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm ready


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

4 more days


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone know who is performing?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Does anyone know who is performing?


are u for real lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

3 more days


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> are u for real lol


You mad again bro?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey i got a ride to the show.is there anyone that could give me a lift back from the show? lmk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Hey i got a ride to the show.is there anyone that could give me a lift back from the show? lmk


Hope u can make it out there brother.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

In ready I got the truck loaded. Just got to tie up the bikes on top... Pray to god nothing don't happen to them on top of the truck :/


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Shit hellboy and sugar rush got into A.Z. Last night yeeeeee.
See yall there


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Does anyone know who is performing?


Paquita la del barrio


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Paquita la del barrio


She ain't dead yet?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> She ain't dead yet?


No anda vivita y culiando


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> She ain't dead yet?


No anda vivita y culiando


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Team cali is in the house......


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

True u guys are,.... I didn't see any of my home state guys yet...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_lowriderstylecarclub.com in the house!!!! :yes:

__Move in pic's!
Set up pic's! 
The show pic's!
And indoor pic's!

_



























_Of coarse our Line Up! _




























_More to come!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_lowriderstylecarclub.com Video Exclusive!!!! :drama:






_


----------

